
Rant: Open-source signal app re-released in India as 'WhatsIN' - unifrost
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.WhatsIN
======
jayp1418
Report as "Copycat" from play store

------
rajveermalviya
this is just shameful

~~~
rajveermalviya
i wonder if this is even legally allowed

